# West Coast Gathering! Location input requested



## mikedtran (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

I've been chatting with a couple people and we are generally interested in having another WCG. Was looking to get some input on where people would like to have it/be able to make it out to.

Would people be more interested in something in the Bay Area/Napa or the Portland/Washington area?

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jun 13, 2017)

Well I like Portland better but only because I'm in that area.


----------



## loopback (Jun 19, 2017)

San Francisco.


----------



## daveb (Jun 19, 2017)

Tampa. The west coast of Florida....


----------



## pleue (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm in Portland, but am from the bay so either would work for me. You're probably more likely to get more maker to come through if it's in the NW


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Jun 22, 2017)

If Portland is selected one suggestion would be to all go and crash Ian's place. We could cook some (sous vide) short ribs / steaks in his forge (>2000 degrees is perfect for a nice 5 second 'sear') and then, since we are all his "guests" and I know he is the generous type I don't think it would be too much to expect that he could make everyone "invited" a personalized set of custom damascus Haburn knives while we hang out eating & drinking him out of house & home ... I would even bring a small bottle of hot sauce because I'm just that sort of generous kinda guy! We probably should keep this a secret though since Ian loves surprises!!! ROAD TRIP!!!!!!


----------



## Haburn (Jun 23, 2017)

MontezumaBoy said:


> If Portland is selected one suggestion would be to all go and crash Ian's place. We could cook some (sous vide) short ribs / steaks in his forge (>2000 degrees is perfect for a nice 5 second 'sear') and then, since we are all his "guests" and I know he is the generous type I don't think it would be too much to expect that he could make everyone "invited" a personalized set of custom damascus Haburn knives while we hang out eating & drinking him out of house & home ... I would even bring a small bottle of hot sauce because I'm just that sort of generous kinda guy! We probably should keep this a secret though since Ian loves surprises!!! ROAD TRIP!!!!!!



Don't forget the bourbons. :knife: :shots::shots:


----------



## cenc (Aug 22, 2017)

San Francisco or Oakland would be wonderful.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Aug 23, 2017)

Hey Michael - saw this get some attention / any thoughts on this again? Hope this finds you well ...


mikedtran said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I've been chatting with a couple people and we are generally interested in having another WCG. Was looking to get some input on where people would like to have it/be able to make it out to.
> 
> ...


----------



## cenc (Aug 23, 2017)

Perhaps we split up the get togethers into Oregon and Northern California get togethers? 

I know there are a couple people here who live in San Francisco. Even 4-5 people could be a fun hangout. I just want to try some top grade razor and knife whetstones and have some brews.


----------



## killerloop (Aug 1, 2021)

With ECG in full flight today, digging up this thread to see if theres any WCG in the works?


----------



## mc2442 (Aug 2, 2021)

Holy crap, I did not even look at the 2017 date on the prior responses. If anything gets going, remember that SD or So Cal in general has quite a showing.


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 2, 2021)

Good to bring it back up again. Someone poke MontezumaBoy -- he really want to have one in the PNW area, just needs a venue. Poke. Poke.


----------



## larrybard (Aug 2, 2021)

Hard to believe a WCG could rival the ECG, which just completed another all-around terrific success. (But I guess they could try, despite the high bar you've established in all respects.)


----------



## daveb (Aug 2, 2021)

West Coast of Florida?


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 2, 2021)

Last WCG in the northwest I remember reading about on KKF had Bob Kramer stroll in and hang out for a bit. I think they had a pretty big turn-out, too. The Wisconsin-area people had a pretty wild one once; pretty sure they drank way, way more than we did yesterday (and that was a bit!) with a few less people. They are hearty stock up there 

Long and short of it is someone volunteer a venue, start with a handful of people, some food, and have an enjoyable day. Bring forum members together who live in the same region but have never met. There's such a wide variety of experiences on this forum there are always interesting stories to hear and friendships to be, uh, well, forged (sorry about that...).


----------



## M1k3 (Aug 2, 2021)

WildBoar said:


> Last WCG in the northwest I remember reading about on KKF had Bob Kramer stroll in and hang out for a bit. I think they had a pretty big turn-out, too. The Wisconsin-area people had a pretty wild one once; pretty sure they drank way, way more than we did yesterday (and that was a bit!) with a few less people. They are hearty stock up there
> 
> Long and short of it is someone volunteer a venue, start with a handful of people, some food, and have an enjoyable day. Bring forum members together who live in the same region but have never met. There's such a wide variety of experiences on this forum there are always interesting stories to hear and friendships to be, uh, well, forged (sorry about that...).


@JBroida maybe? Definitely not in my shoebox apartment


----------



## mc2442 (Aug 3, 2021)

I think the last gathering was when my buddy borrowed my car and got a flat tire.....unfortunately true. Other than Tom, I have never met forum members.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Aug 15, 2021)

Times have really changed since this thread started back in 2017. I would suggest it not be in Portland proper. One of suburbs close by might work or out by the airport maybe. Portland has been too much of a war zone lately.


----------



## captaincaed (Aug 15, 2021)

I'd certainty be game.for a West coast meet. Especially a PNW meet.


----------



## SeattleBen (Aug 15, 2021)

I can think of at least four members offhand that live in King County.


----------



## hukdizzle (Aug 15, 2021)

Would definitely be down to meet up, fellow King co dude here.


----------

